# FlowerHorn or Trimac??????



## Kymm Teply (Jan 27, 2006)

can anyone tell me what my fish is? :-D


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I would say it's a Cichlasoma trimaculatum due to the regular patterning. Could be wrong, it could be a flowerhornXtrimac for all we know, which are quite common in the aquatic trade these days.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

Um he's a big Fish...


----------

